# Some Bangles



## kludge77 (Oct 31, 2011)

Regardless of what they're called...

Here are a few. The first is a blank from Craftdiggity that came out great! polished up to 12000 MM.







Jatoba 






And a couple of Walnut


----------



## KnB Polymers (Oct 31, 2011)

Love 'em!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 31, 2011)

Peter, those are all great. But I am really drawn to that purple one! WOW!!!

Good thing that you don't live closer to me!


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice looking Peter


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 1, 2011)

That acrylic is awesome.  Very nice looking.


----------



## rizaydog (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice work.  I like em too.


----------



## kludge77 (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree the acrylic is stunning...  Craftdiggity sells the blanks for a good price. I don't have a spindle sander so sanding the inside was a bit of a trick but well worth the time!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Nov 1, 2011)

Lookin good, Peter.  If you don't have a spindle sander, you can get a set that can be used in your drill press or on the lathe (if you have a jacob's chuck), at Harbor freight for pretty cheap, or you can turn a 2" dowel and use double sided tape to attach sandpaper.  Then you can sand the insides a little quicker.


----------



## kludge77 (Nov 3, 2011)

Which grit do you use?


----------



## glycerine (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice!  Did you put a finish or oil on the woods, or just the MM?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice Bangle Bracelets, I guess I'm the odd ball, but I like the Jatoba!! They all are very tasty though!!


----------



## animefan (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice set of bangles.


----------



## kludge77 (Nov 3, 2011)

glycerine said:


> Very nice!  Did you put a finish or oil on the woods, or just the MM?



Sorry. Must have missed that. Yes, they were sanded it 240 and finished with a layer of shellac then danish oil.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Nov 3, 2011)

kludge77 said:


> Which grit do you use?



Depending how rough the inside is, I start at 150 and go up to 2000, then buff.


----------



## lynda in aus (Nov 19, 2011)

Your work looks awesome, i have tried to do bangles but end up with a broken mess, maybe some day i will get it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 19, 2011)

lynda in aus said:


> Your work looks awesome, i have tried to do bangles but end up with a broken mess, maybe some day i will get it.



Me too... first couple broke... 
plan to try again... I have a stack of really nice oak burl cut to rounds and need to try to figure an easier way to make the bangles than the one I did attempt... it turned out okay, but not sure I want to go through all the steps it took... must be an easier way.

Kludge, your's are really nice... not sure which I like best, but leaning towards the woods more so than the acrylics... it looks plastic... LOL


----------



## Dave Winters (Nov 23, 2011)

These are really nice!! Solid work, and nice photography as well.


----------



## vmurray48 (Dec 2, 2011)

Wood is sooooooooooo sexy! Nice work!


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 2, 2011)

Not to sound too stupid....but what are these for?


Don't get me wrong, they look cool, but I just don't know what they are......







Scott (insert stupid joke here) B


----------



## snyiper (Dec 2, 2011)

Bracelets


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 2, 2011)

snyiper said:


> Bracelets


 

Okay....was thinking something like napkin holders.  But know that you say that, I've seen women wearing these.





Scott (what's the blanks size) B


----------



## kludge77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks!

I had nine of them at a craft show this last week. None sold. (Shrug) Still the wife likes them and had "acquired" the purple acrylic one.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Dec 3, 2011)

Peter,

I have found that they are hit or miss at craft shows, but where I have done very well with them are when I do my in-home shows.


----------



## JimB (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you make them all the same inside diameter or are they different?


----------



## Craftdiggity (Dec 3, 2011)

I have five different sizes and six different styles/widths.


----------



## kludge77 (Dec 4, 2011)

Of the five... which are the most popular.

I'm doing 2 3/8 and they fit my wife's hand pretty well. I'm not sure I'm ready for 5. Maybe 2 or 3 though.


----------

